# Ciproflaxin for fish...



## craziloki (Oct 22, 2010)

I am doing some research.. I have a sick fish, not real sure of the cause or a cure. I am "fishing" for something that would cure my sick one.. Anyways, I work in the medical field and I know the wonders that cipro works on people with a multitude of infections. Gram +, gram -, it really doesn't care. It is very broad spectrum, and very powerful. Now, I have some 500mg tablets at my house from the last time I was sick. I would like to figure a safe dose for this fish. There is no information out there regarding this, as I suppose it is not deemed "safe" for animals. Yet, you can get it from the vet for dogs and such. Am I asking something that is unethical? Anyways, I want to broaden my horizons as well as help this gal with whatever ailment she has.. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## craziloki (Oct 22, 2010)

Found something.. hmmmm...

Ciprofloxacin Antibiotics for Fish 
Ciprofloxacin 250 mg 
Fish Flox (Ciprofloxacin) is a synthetic broad spectrum fluoroquinolone antibiotic that is effective against 
gram-negative and some gram-positive bacterial pathogens of fish, e.g. aeromonads, flexibacteria, vibrios. 
Indications: Columnaris infections (Fin Rot, Saddleback, and Black Patch Necrosis Syndromes), Freshwater 
and Saltwater Furuncolosis (skin ulcers, systemic disease). Because it inhibits unique target enzymes needed for 
bacterial replication and DNA repair, it may be effective against bacteria unresponsive to other antibiotics. 
Off-Label Use in Dogs & Cats: Ciprofloxacin has activity against E. coli, Kelebsiella, Proteus, Pseudomonas, 
Staphylococcus, Salmonells, Shigella, Yersinia, Camphylobacter, and Vibrio species. Ciprofloxacin is used to 
treat genitourinary tract infections, including prostatitis, severe bacterial gastroenteritis, infections of the 
respiratory tract, and external auditory canal. 
• Avoid use in young animals because of the risk ofcartilage injury. Dogs are most sensitive at 4-28 weeks 
of age.Large, rapidly growing dogs are the susceptible. 
• Use with caution in animals that may be prone toseizures, such as those with epilepsy. 
Dosage & Administration
Pre-dissolve one tablet (250 mg) per gallon of water in a small amount of water prior to adding to a hospital 
tank. Immerse for one hour. Repeat every day for 5-7 days with daily water changes after each treatment. 
Ciprofloxacin chelates divalent cations water hardness (increase dose for marine fish) and high divalent cations 
in diet. Its activity decreases with high pH (>6.9). It can be bacteriostatic or bactericidal depending on the 
effective concentration at the target site. 
Dogs and Cats (Off-Label Use): 10-20 mg/kg (4.5-9 mg/lb) every 24 hours


----------

